

Facebook wants to do for your career what it has done for your social life - wyclif
http://www.odonnellweb.com/2012/10/facebook-wants-to-do-for-your-career-what-it-has-done-for-your-social-life/

======
iamdave
_Facebook could simply start treating employers like advertisers, and develop
products around data mining our Facebook content. Suppose the employer wants
to vet resumes against profiles of people that attend bars on the weekend?_

Not just no but hell no.

~~~
petitmiam
This sounds like a way to vet out companies I don't want to work for.

